# Rig dimensions for a Columbia sabre



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I tried to edit that previous post but it wouldn''t let me. 
The boat is a Columbia Sabre and I need the Rig dimensions I-J-P-E ISP to obtain a proper phrf certificate.Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
John


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I checked my files for boats from that era. Oddly, I had literature on the Columbia 31 and 34 and a catalogue that included all of the later model Columbias but unfortunately not the Saber. Its funny, I had vaguely remembered having literature on the 5.5 and Saber but they were not in that file so i am not sure what I had done with them. 

I would suggest that it is not all that hard to measure these dimensions using a tape measure with a fair degree of accuracy. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff
I was able to find all the info I needed at Bacon sails. They have useful rig dimensions on file for alot of boats.
John


----------

